# Tv Philco PLD4326FI  chasis RSAG7.820.6823 queda en Stby



## Adrian994 (Jul 30, 2019)

Buenas colegas, tengo en reparación un Smartv PHILCO PLD4326FI con chasis RSAG7.820.6823  que llegó con la falla de que no salía de Stby , lo primero que hago al destaparlo es medir el mosfet *V801* y sale una chispa del mismo  ( tal vez quedó cargado algún capacitor) y me percato que hay un corto entre *Gate* y *Source. * Y tengo dos consultas al respecto:
1 Es posible que haya voltaje de  Stby estando con ese daño en Mosfet , o yo dañé el mosfet al intentar medirlo con el capacitor cargado ?
2 Voy a reemplazar el Mosfet ( AOB7S65 ) y  lo único que conseguí en mi ciudad es el K3673  que es de mayor voltaje y amperaje . El AOB7S65  maneja* 7A 650 V* y el K3673 * 10A 700V ,* en cuanto a voltaje y corriente creo que no hay problema que el K3673 soporte más. Pero veo que  tienen distinta Resitencia Drain-Source  *(RDS(on)), *el  AOB7S65 tiene *0,65Ω*   y el K3673 *1,18 Ω *, de igual manera puedo reemplazarlo con el  *AOB7S65 por el K3673 ?.*
Desde ya  muchas gracias ! Y adjunto PDF de la MAIN BOARD y los datos de ámbos Mosfet*.*


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 31, 2019)

Al menos en base a mi experiencia, me fijo en los datos de corriente y voltaje. Esos parámetros que mencionas (Rds) no son determinantes en los casos que he visto.

En cuanto a tu pregunta de haber fallado el Mosfet con tu medición, eso dependerá si ahora sigues teniendo el voltaje stand-by. Si después de haber medido el Mosfet ahora no lo tienes, entonces probablemente sí falló debido a eso.

Si tienes el Mosfet en corto revisa todo lo aledaño a él, especialmente la resistencia de bajo valor conectado a Source, posiblemente ésta se abrió.

Sube fotos de la fuente por el lado componentes y pistas. Quizás se te puedan dar algunos tips de dónde revisar y medir.


----------



## Adrian994 (Jul 31, 2019)

El Mosfet lo reemplace y tengo nuevamente STBy .  El que reemplace estaba en corto.


skynetronics dijo:


> Al menos en base a mi experiencia, me fijo en los datos de corriente y voltaje. Esos parámetros que mencionas (Rds) no son determinantes en los casos que he visto.
> 
> En cuanto a tu pregunta de haber fallado el Mosfet con tu medición, eso dependerá si ahora sigues teniendo el voltaje stand-by. Si después de haber medido el Mosfet ahora no lo tienes, entonces probablemente sí falló debido a eso.
> 
> ...


El reemplazo funcionó perfectament ( sólo que no es SMD) , y ahora la Tv sigue emitiendo la falla de origen: al darle la orden de encendido la pantalla no se ilumina pero el led  indicador de STBY pasa de color rojo a azul (como si estuviera encendida) . En cuanto a los voltajes encontré todos OK los que medí , cuando doy la orden de POWER los voltajes aparecen en las subfuentes. Agardecería cualquier tipo de orientación.


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 31, 2019)

Si tienes los voltajes OK en la fuente y tienes los voltajes OK en las subfuentes de la mainboard, entonces puedes tener una EEPROM corrupta o directamente alguna falla en el microprocesador.


----------



## Adrian994 (Ago 1, 2019)

skynetronics dijo:


> Si tienes los voltajes OK en la fuente y tienes los voltajes OK en las subfuentes de la mainboard, entonces puedes tener una EEPROM corrupta o directamente alguna falla en el microprocesador.


Lo que me extraña es que tengo los voltajes en la zona que alimenta al Blackligth, pero no enciende los LED, me habìa llegado una tv con una falla similar con modelo de placa similar, pero los led si encendìan.

Como dato adicional: tengo  250 V aproximadamente (con respecto a masa )  en cada conector de los 4 cables que van a las regletas LED, pero de igual manera no enciende el Blacklight.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 2, 2019)

Me parece que 250v es un voltaje alto como para alimentar el backlight. Revisa los leds, no vaya a ser cosa que se está perdiendo el tiempo revisando las placas y estén operativas ahora. 

Si los voltajes están bien en la fuente y las subfuentes de la mainboard, puede que tengas un problemas de leds y por eso se protege el TV.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 2, 2019)

Normalmente si se quema un led, el resto del tv sigue funcionando, y la gran mayoria se queda con sonido, pero sin poder ver la imagen, aunque esta está presente en la pantalla, tendrías que tratar de ver con una linterna si hay imagen, o si tenes osciloscopio medir si la parte logica del main tiene "vida", las señales que van a la t-con o si la comunicación rs232 tiene actividad, eso te da la pauta si el cerebro de la main está funcionando.


----------



## Adrian994 (Ago 2, 2019)

Desconecté el conector de la fuente que va a las tiras led y le di la orden de encendido a la TV, paso de Standby y tuve el logo de la marca en pantalla ( obviamente sin retroiluminación) , pero no paso del logo. Luego intenté apagar el televisor con el control remoto y con el botón de encendido pero no se apagó la TV. La desenchufe y volví a enchufar y la TV no pasa nuevamente de Standby. 
Ese es el problema original de la TV, que al darle la orden de encendido la mayoría de las veces no sale de Standby según el LED (queda en rojo y no pasa a azul) pero tengo los voltajes de las subfuentes, y las veces que sale de STBY no hay imagen ni sonido.
Por ello llego a la conclusión de que independientemente que haya o no una falla en uno de los LED , tengo si o si una falla en el microprocesador.
A cambiar placa.


----------



## Adrian994 (Ago 4, 2019)

Hola señores, tengo una duda y quisiera que me ayuden . Quiero saber si es posible probar el Blacklight de una de TV LED de 50 " ( todos los Led montados en la pantalla) con la fuente de una TV de de 43" . Lo quiero llevar acabo porque no estoy seguro si fallan los Led de la TV de 43" o la placa de la misma ( arroja los voltajes la fuente pero no se ilumina su Blacklight ) y el resto de la TV no arranca. El Blacklight de la TV de 50" funciona correctamente con su respectiva fuente.
Les consulto eso ya que no quiero desmontar completamente la pantalla de la TV de 43" y la conexión es similar a la de 50 ".


----------



## sergiot (Ago 5, 2019)

No es que no se pueda probar, el tema es que sean coincidentes la cantidad de led's y la tensión de trabajo de cada uno, la fuente esta basada en eso y ademas en el tipo de conexiones, suelen tener tiras en serie y paralelo.

Ojo que cuando se corrompe el firmware de la placa main, la falla es esa, se queda en el logo y de ahí no sale, algunos tv's tienen un modo de reinicio presionando un boton o varios, o poniendo en corto el pin de transmisión del rs232.


----------



## Adrian994 (Ago 5, 2019)

Cuando conecto la primera vez la TV a la red eléctrica y le doy la orden de encendido el Led testigo pasa de Rojo a azul ( como si estuviera encendida la TV ) no enciende el Blacklight pero alumbrando con la linterna a la pantalla veo el logo de la marca en la pantalla, luego la desenchufo del tomacorrientes para apagarla y al volverla a enchufar el red  eléctrica ya no pasa de Rojo a azul  al presionar el botón de encendido y no tengo ninguna imagen en pantalla.
Pero al descargar los filtro del primario y del secundario de la fuente, y tras eso volver a enchufar el televisor a la red eléctrica si pasa nuevamente el led de Rojo a azul.
No sé cómo verificar la transmisión rs232 ya que no tengo grabador de memoria.
Estoy seguro de que la main está dañada, simplemente me llama la atención que al haber tensión en el conector de los LED del Blacklight ellos no se iluminen. 
Aunque también ésta TV pudo haber tenido un corto importante que haya afectado a el Blacklight.


sergiot dijo:


> No es que no se pueda probar, el tema es que sean coincidentes la cantidad de led's y la tensión de trabajo de cada uno, la fuente esta basada en eso y ademas en el tipo de conexiones, suelen tener tiras en serie y paralelo.


Esa consulta la hice porque me surgió la duda. Gracias por la ayuda !


----------



## sergiot (Ago 5, 2019)

Hay algunas fuentes que tienen una señal que va a la main, se puede identificar PE power error, PF power fault, etc, si la fuente esta enviando esa señal, puede ser que la main quede bloquesda


----------



## Adrian994 (Ago 22, 2019)

Hola colegas, tengo novedades sobre la reparación de ésta TV, como les comentaba tenía tension en los 4 conectores que iban a los led del blackligth pero no encendía la TV, probé las tiras con un probador Led y se iluminaban las tiras OK. El cliente accedió a reemplazar la monoplaca de la tv y con ello obviamente asunto resuelto.
El cliente me comentó que la falla se originó cuando colocó una estufa  debajo de la TV y de allí no encendió mas.
Gracias a todos por la ayuda brindada.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 23, 2019)

Y que vendría ser la "monoplaca"??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2019)

Supongo que se trata de televisores con TODO en una sola placa . . .


----------



## Adrian994 (Ago 23, 2019)

Disculpen por no aclarar, éste modelo de televisor tiene incluido en una sola placa *la fuente y la main*.


----------

